# Infant in a Bike Trailer?



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

We are a one car family, and I'm interested in getting a bike to ride around with 5 mth old DS around town for entertainment as well as for errands. There are great bike paths next to the roads (think really wide asphalt side walks), and some side walks I'd be riding on, never in the road.

I plan to get a bike trailer, with a 5 point harness in it, as well as a super light weight helmet designed for babies.

DS is big for his age, if that matters: 19 pounds, 27 inches (?).

I've read multiple threads on here about the differences in bike seats versus trailers, as well as several websites these threads pointed to, which detail safety on bikes/in trailers for LOs.

It seems at least one company makes infant seats for trailers, as an extra insert, but most of the descriptions I've read about bike trailers don't indicate an age range.

How young is too young? DS has great head control, and has for at least two months now. We would be riding exclusively on paved trails/side walks, with few bumps, though I'm sure there will be occasional bumps.

I plan to ask the pediatrician what her thoughts are, considering his head control, before we go riding, too, just to have all the bases covered.

Finally, my question is, Are there options for putting infants in bike trailers? Are certain trailers designed for infants, with the harnesses small enough for them?


----------



## jenmichelle99 (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont have any links but I have read that the minimum age is 1 year. I definately would not do it that young. And if it is the infant insert I am thinking of, that is only for use as a stroller, not a bike trailer, until at least 1 year.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

I am interested in this too. I had even thought about placing the infant car seat in the trailer somehow. I haven't seen one in person to even know if that is an option though. We have 2 kids, 2.5 y/o DD and currently 3 mo old DS. DH doesn't drive so it would be him on the bike. Ideas?


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

We use a bike trailer for our kids but I wouldn't use it that young. The number one thing is that it is jarring. even on paved trails my 2 yo is bobbing around in there and when he falls asleep forget it, I freak out.
But we don't have an infant insert or anything like that and the seat is very upright, maybe it's different with some kind of accessory.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
I am interested in this too. I had even thought about placing the infant car seat in the trailer somehow. I haven't seen one in person to even know if that is an option though. We have 2 kids, 2.5 y/o DD and currently 3 mo old DS. DH doesn't drive so it would be him on the bike. Ideas?

A friend has one, and I've seen it from afar. I don't think you could put an infant carrier and another child in it.

I did see infant inserts made by the trailer companies that accommodate another child next to them.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Everything I've seen says it's not safe before a year.

-Angela


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eli's mama* 
We use a bike trailer for our kids but I wouldn't use it that young. The number one thing is that it is jarring. even on paved trails my 2 yo is bobbing around in there and when he falls asleep forget it, I freak out.
But we don't have an infant insert or anything like that and the seat is very upright, maybe it's different with some kind of accessory.

The infant seats I've seen are called "slings" and they hang from the top bar, which may reduce some of the jostling while riding.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I wouldn't use a trailer for a five-month-old without putting the baby in an infant car seat.

I do think it's wise to read all of the anti-biking-with-infants information that there is out there before making your own informed choice.

I started biking with ds3 when he was 8 months old, using the iBert seat on the front of my bike. It worked very well for us. My sister is now using the same seat with her 7-month-old. I am considering starting to bike with our fourth baby starting when he's about 3 months old (following the lead of what's recommended in the Netherlands, where biking with babies and children is the norm). If I decide to ride with him when he's that young, he will be in an infant car seat installed in the front of my dutch cargo bike.

Lex


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the general recommendation is one year-when they have good head control and can get a safe fit with the 5 point harness. Now, in my bike trailer, it's hard to get a good and safe fit. The straps are just not as easy to maneuver as they are in a car seat. I started using my bike trailer when my youngest was almost 2. I used the harness to keep her from standing, but that is all it is good for.

Now, if you really need to be biking your infant around (like a one or no car situation) I have heard that some people actually buy a cheaper car seat and physically attach it into the trailer - like fastening it to the trailer with screws and such. I don't know the specifics but it certainly sounds like a safer alternative.

ETA: I just did a quick Google search and found some threads on carseat.org about this very subject. Not many people feel an "installed" car seat in the trailer is safe at all.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LDSmomma* 
The infant seats I've seen are called "slings" and they hang from the top bar, which may reduce some of the jostling while riding.

I've seen these slings. The one I saw said it was for use with the stroller attachment for ages 6 weeks and up.

I also saw someone using one with a 3 or maybe 6 week old (but what's the diff?). They said he was as happy as could be and slept the whole time. They rode for 6 miles round trip on pavement and sidewalks.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

The most important thing is that your child needs to use a helmet, and their bodies aren't strong enough to hold a helmet until they are older. I know in Sweden, where most people bike (not as a hobby, as transport), the medical association (something like the AAP) recommends 9 months to a year.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Chariot and Trek recommend that babies be at least a year old before the trailer is used as a bike trailer.
I think the insert is used only if it is in jogging stroller mode.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AislinCarys* 
The most important thing is that your child needs to use a helmet, and their bodies aren't strong enough to hold a helmet until they are older. I know in Sweden, where most people bike (not as a hobby, as transport), the medical association (something like the AAP) recommends 9 months to a year.

But if the baby were to be secure in an infant car seat, the helmet would be somewhat redundant, wouldn't it?

Lex


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
Chariot and Trek recommend that babies be at least a year old before the trailer is used as a bike trailer.
I think the insert is used only if it is in jogging stroller mode.

Burley has the same recommendation.

That said, I know two families who have had their tiny infants (4ish weeks) in Chariot trailers with the sling/hammock inserts. No helmets. And I have seen several other families with infant car seats installed in trailers.

Friends of our family who run a bike shop say the child should have good head control whilst wearing a helmet before you take them on a bike, sometimes kids get that at 7-8 months, sometimes not until over a year.

Our son rode in a Burley trailer behind our bikes from 9.5 months.


----------



## mumofboyz (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AislinCarys* 
The most important thing is that your child needs to use a helmet

Sorry. Not true if they are in a trailer.

If the child is secured in a 5-point harness within the confines of the aluminum or steel frame of the covered trailer, they do not need to wear a helmet. The helmet is to protect a child's head in case of a fall off of a bicycle. Secured in the trailer, the child is not going to suffer a fall. You can check your local laws concerning bicycling with children.

You might check out this recent discussion on similar topic:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...=#post13725866


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AislinCarys* 
*The most important thing is that your child needs to use a helmet,* and their bodies aren't strong enough to hold a helmet until they are older. I know in Sweden, where most people bike (not as a hobby, as transport), the medical association (something like the AAP) recommends 9 months to a year.

IMO, this is not important at all. Especially if they are in their infant carseat in a trailer. Does your child wear a helmet in the car? In most places where people ride bikes as their primary mode of transportation, nobody wears helmets, including little children and babies.

http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

We used a bucket car seat starting when dd was very young. It was more secure and comfortable for her then than now at 2 she rides in the regular sling seat and it is a pretty rough ride for her. I'd rather have her in a car seat still. The harness in the bike trailer doesn't seem secure enough to me. The helmet seems redundant and is very uncomfortable for her to wear while in the bike trailer.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I think the concern more about having children under a year in these things would be shaken baby syndrome.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
I think the concern more about having children under a year in these things would be shaken baby syndrome.

That is purely hypothetical (it's never been reported), and doesn't really make sense to me if you think about the amount of force involved in shaken baby syndrome. It would be hard--maybe even impossible--to replicate that in a bicycle trailer even on an incredibly bumpy road. In other countries, it is common for people to bike with their babies, and if "shaken bike baby syndrome" was a real thing, I'm sure there would be warnings against it. Also, a 12-month-old is not immune to the real shaken baby syndrome, so if the bike version was real, why would it then be OK for people to start biking with their 12-month-olds?

Lex


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

When DS was little, we rigged the bucket car seat into the bike trailer. Worked great, and it seemed very safe.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
That is purely hypothetical (it's never been reported), and doesn't really make sense to me if you think about the amount of force involved in shaken baby syndrome. It would be hard--maybe even impossible--to replicate that in a bicycle trailer even on an incredibly bumpy road. In other countries, it is common for people to bike with their babies, and if "shaken bike baby syndrome" was a real thing, I'm sure there would be warnings against it. Also, a 12-month-old is not immune to the real shaken baby syndrome, so if the bike version was real, why would it then be OK for people to start biking with their 12-month-olds?

Lex

I believe the idea is putting a helmet on a child who doesn't have the neck strength to support a helmet and the head shakes violently back and forth from the extra weight on it is the hypothesis here but since no one really makes helmet small enough for little babies...

That said, I would put my baby in a trailer in a baby sling because they aren't really secured well in case of a trailer roll over (like if it was swiped by a car) they could slam into the road . They aren't strapped to a seat like a bigger kido is...I would think using a car seat negates that risk if it is actually strapped in...


----------



## Melanie_7773 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been struggling with this same issue. As other posters have noted, virtually all of the recommendations are to wait for one year. However, this seems to be more based on fear of liability than on science. I have yet to see a single shred of actual evidence supporting this position, but nobody wants anything to do with a lawsuit involving a baby.

Regarding the "shaken baby syndrome" fear: again, I haven't seen any evidence supporting this theory (nor, in fairness, countering it). However, if it were truly a problem I would think it would apply equally to jogging with a baby, and nobody recommends against that (or at least the recommended ages are much younger). Most well designed helmets are exceptionally light, and as the range of motion we're considering here is quite limited, it's hard to imagine the helmet making a great deal of difference.

Babies vary widely in their development. In my case, my 7.5 month old is very strong for his age. He could hold up his own head at 2 weeks, was sitting unsupported at 4 months, crawling at 5 months, and is now nearly walking. I have no concerns at all about his safety in a good bike trailer (or at least none that don't equally apply to my three-year-old). Many babies at this age are still quite floppy and just learning to sit. If that were my situation I might think twice. I think in the absence of any actual research on the matter it is up to each parent to make a judgement call.

My biggest problem is finding a small enough helmet. They exist, but are very hard to find, especially here in Canada. And while I'm not sure the helmet really adds a great deal in terms of safety (given a secure 5-point harness and a roll cage), it would be hard to explain to my 3-year-old why her brother doesn't need to wear one.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
I think the concern more about having children under a year in these things would be shaken baby syndrome.

But plenty of other things shake way more than a bike (Jumperoos come to mind) and they don't say not to use those before one. So if a baby is old enough, has enough head control, etc for things like that why not a bike?


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

This has some good information to read:

http://www.bhsi.org/little1s.htm


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's how we did it when DS was about three months old:
The car seat was hooked in there super tight. I felt like it was quite safe.


----------



## babytestbed (Aug 14, 2009)

There's some data on the whole "shaking" thing here at Baby TestBed.

specific results:

Some Cycling Results
Running with BOB
More Abuse for Chuckette
Smooth Pavement Cycling


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babytestbed* 
There's some data on the whole "shaking" thing here at Baby TestBed.

specific results:

Some Cycling Results
Running with BOB
More Abuse for Chuckette
Smooth Pavement Cycling

Thank you so much for doing this! I have been noticing lately with our newborn that he does get quite "jostled" when I'm walking on smooth pavement and he's in the sling. It's nothing that I worry about, but I was guessing that it's probably MORE jostling than riding in a bike would be. And no one is telling you not to walk with your baby in a sling for fear of "shaken baby syndrome." I was contemplating making a comparison video (i.e. on of him in the sling and one of him in the car seat in the bike), but your methods are even better!

Lex


----------



## leigh09 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a bike trailer that the recommended minimum age is 12 months. It seats two children. My oldest was fantastic in it - he was 2 when we got it. My youngest HATED it when I tried her at 1 year old. The bike shop said the reason for the age is not that they only need to support their head, but their head with a helmet on it. This was obviously difficult for her to do even though she had a lightweight baby helmet.

We stopped using it with her last summer, tried again this summer and she loves it much, much better. It doesn't seem as awkward for her to ride in anymore.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Children are supposed to be at least one year before riding in a bike trailer. They aren't even supposed to make bike helmets for infants. Has to do with neck strength.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leigh09* 
I have a bike trailer that the recommended minimum age is 12 months. It seats two children. My oldest was fantastic in it - he was 2 when we got it. My youngest HATED it when I tried her at 1 year old. The bike shop said the reason for the age is not that they only need to support their head, but their head with a helmet on it. This was obviously difficult for her to do even though she had a lightweight baby helmet.

We stopped using it with her last summer, tried again this summer and she loves it much, much better. It doesn't seem as awkward for her to ride in anymore.

If they are in a trailer, why do they need a helmet? I use a bike seat, and also a trailer from time to time - the trailer is enclosed. It would be like wearing a helmet while in your car to me.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

A bike trailer is not nearly as sturdy as a car, for one. It's pretty much just tubes and cloth. A car has to meet much stricter standards and is made of metal with lots of shock absorbant material. Huge difference. Also, bikes and trailers are much less visible to drivers than cars, so unless you plan on never crossing a road or riding only on bike paths, you will be on the road with huge hulking hunks of metal all around you (cars, trucks, etc.).


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
A bike trailer is not nearly as sturdy as a car, for one. It's pretty much just tubes and cloth. A car has to meet much stricter standards and is made of metal with lots of shock absorbant material. Huge difference. Also, bikes and trailers are much less visible to drivers than cars, so unless you plan on never crossing a road or riding only on bike paths, you will be on the road with huge hulking hunks of metal all around you (cars, trucks, etc.).

But if those huge hunks of metal drive over you, a helmet is not going to help. I figure there are people who use bikes as their primary mode of transport - even with infants. In the trailer they will be as safe as can be expected, even sans helmet. I would guess that even without a helmet, a baby is safer in a bike trailer than in a car properly secured in a carseat (statistically speaking).


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

YES your child needs a helmet in a bike trailer if in cycling mode. The "roll cage" that some have described is NOT necessarily a roll cage. In some trailers, it's merely a frame holding the fabric that may not actually contain the child's head. My friend just bought a Schwinn trailer, the frame holds the fabric up but is useless for protecting the child as it sits behind the child's head and if the trailer tipped over, the child's head would smack the pavement. Additionally, even in a 5 point harness a child's head could hit the frame in a rollover.

The 5 point harness is NOT the same as the 5 point harness in a car seat. Think more like stroller 5 point harness. A harness adjuster could slip or slide in a rollover and loosen just enough to allow the child to move enough to hit their head on something.

Also, in the manuals I've read (Burley, Chariot and Trek), the manufacturer's instructions specify to wear a helmet in cycling mode.

Sure the helmet might not help in some high speed crash where a vehicle hits the trailer or drives over it, but a helmet is likely to help in other bike trailer accidents which are parents flipping the trailer when going over a curb or other rough terrain, a collision with a pedestrian, etc.

As for age, the trailer manufacturers say at least a year when attached to a bicycle (can be younger in stroller mode with infant accessories). If a person is going to use a helmet on their child, it's not likely you'll find one that fits an infant. Helmets start to fit at sometime over a year of age. I was actually surprised at how much jostling goes on in a bike trailer, even in one with suspension. And the extra weight of a helmet on those already large heads is quite a bit of load on those little necks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Does your child wear a helmet in the car?

Children should be in car seats in a vehicle which are often designed such that child's head will hit the sides of the car seat (often with EPS foam) instead of impacting the hard metal of the vehicle. Vehicles now have side air bags to protect heads from hitting metal and glass. Might not be a helmet, but vehicles are being designed to protect heads in ways they were not before as heads hitting hard objects is cause of serious injury and/or death. Vehicles are also designed specifically to protect the passenger compartment as best as they can and have the least intrusion into the passenger compartment. Vehicles just aren't the same as trailers.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
But if those huge hunks of metal drive over you, a helmet is not going to help. I figure there are people who use bikes as their primary mode of transport - even with infants. In the trailer they will be as safe as can be expected, even sans helmet. *I would guess that even without a helmet, a baby is safer in a bike trailer than in a car properly secured in a carseat (statistically speaking)*.


I would be surprised if I were rong about this. I guess I am willing to take that risk, because the benefits of cycling out wiegh it. Good luck to everyone. Cycling with babies is fun - way more fun than driving!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I would be surprised if I were rong about this. I guess I am willing to take that risk, because the benefits of cycling out wiegh it. Good luck to everyone. Cycling with babies is fun - way more fun than driving!

And you may be right, but I didn't read any posts here that said a car was safer than a trailer? The OP asked if taking an infant in a bike trailer was safe, there was no mention of using the trailer instead of using a vehicle. She said for entertainment and for errands. I'm guessing that means she's not going very far, which means the bike trailer could be used in stroller mode and she could go on a walk for entertainment or walk for the errands and still have the benefit of exercise and fun. And baby is still safer than in a vehicle but also safer than in the trailer without a helmet at biking speeds (and I don't think putting a helmet on a infant is wise due to fit, the extra weight, and the fact that helmets aren't designed to worn by infants).

I think the topic you brought up (dangers of vehicle travel vs bike trailer travel without helmet for an infant) could be a great discussion and give people lots to think about. I just didn't see the OP going there with her questions and situation.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

https://www.shopatron.com/product/pa....47855.0.0.0.0

Chariot makes a 'baby supporter' for 3-18months.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
https://www.shopatron.com/product/pa....47855.0.0.0.0

Chariot makes a 'baby supporter' for 3-18months.

This is not intended for use with the cycling kit under 12 months of age. Chariot instructions clearly say that with the cycling kit (so using the trailer attached to a bike) a child must be at least 1 year old. This supporter could be used in stroller mode before a year of age and maybe in other sport modes too, depending if they have an age minimum (jogging and skiing).


----------



## bestroman (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
I wouldn't use a trailer for a five-month-old without putting the baby in an infant car seat.

I do think it's wise to read all of the anti-biking-with-infants information that there is out there before making your own informed choice.

I started biking with ds3 when he was 8 months old, using the iBert seat on the front of my bike. It worked very well for us. My sister is now using the same seat with her 7-month-old. I am considering starting to bike with our fourth baby starting when he's about 3 months old (following the lead of what's recommended in the Netherlands, where biking with babies and children is the norm). If I decide to ride with him when he's that young, he will be in an infant car seat installed in the front of my dutch cargo bike.

Lex

I also using iBert child bike seat. I and my daughter can maintain a steady conversation about what lies ahead without losing sight of the road. My daughter absolutely loves it and gets very excited when she sees me getting ready to take them for a ride.

Perhaps you would like to visit my blog next time: ibert child bike seat reviews


----------



## mumofboyz (Jul 11, 2008)

about that helmet....

Before I got the trailer, I purchased a helmet for my LO because I thought it necessary. After riding, observing the design of the trailer and reviewing the purpose of the helmet, I changed my mind. FYI, I started riding with him at 8 months.

The trailer is low to the ground, has a wide footprint with large pneumatic tires, and is extremely sturdy. It will not tip unless something wildly drastic (I ride my bike off a cliff) happens. The hitch between my bike and the trailer is designed such that even if I go down to the ground, the trailer does not budge. My child is secured (yes, it is very secure) with a five-point harness. The aluminum frame of the trailer will also protect my child if, for some reason, it rolls AND the 5-point harness fails.

A bicycle helmet is designed to protect the skull in case of a fall from a bicycle. My child is not on a bicycle and therefore cannot fall from it. Would he be inherently 'safer' by wearing a helmet while in a trailer? I suppose so but again, he isn't going to fall out of the trailer. The helmet is moot. I have considered, however, putting a helmet on him as he totters around the house. He falls constantly (just now mastering that walking thing).

I suppose some might put a helmet on their trailered child in the event they are struck be a car. If that happens, I do not believe the helmet would provide anything other than a minute amount of protection. Bike helmets are not designed as car crash helmets. If we are hit by a car, we have huge issues beyond what a mere helmet can cover.

The best reason I can think of for putting a helmet on your trailered child is to instill bicycling safety at the earliest age. Kudos to all you parents who do this (and I know all of you are modeling safe bicycling habits by wearing your own helmet). Would I prefer my child to wear a helmet, even while in the trailer? Sure. And if I could bubble-wrap him that would be even better. But the truth is, I cycle every day. I admit, it is MY need that I am fulfilling and I'm sure there are some who would argue that I am putting my child at risk in order to meet my own selfish needs. Yes. I am. But I genuinely believe that I have made my child as safe as he needs to be while in the trailer.

When he transitions out of the trailer (years down the road) and onto a tag-a-long, onto the tandem, or his own bike, rest assured that he will be wearing a helmet each and every time. We are quite strict about this actually. No helmet secured properly = no ride. No discussion.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

so I really want to take my two kids (3.5 yrs and 10.5 months) to the foruth of July festival three miles away. I have no car and the bus is on holiday schedule so it doesn't go there and back after 5 pm. I have a bike trailer that I have used for just my dd before baby brother. He is 21 or 22 lbs and has great neck control. There is no other way to take them out today but at the same time we don't NEED to go out you know? He is bigger and has better mobility than his sister did when she was one, she wasn't 20 lbs until 1 year 3 months... I'm going to try to put the car seat in the trailer but then I don't think there would be room to buckle big sister in...

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi you might be intrested in this:

http://www.triobike.com/default.asp?clicked=219

trio bike has a attachment for use from three week and is extenstivly saftey tested. It's a trike so the children are infrount of you, meaning no being swiped and higher from the road which I should think lessons bumps. It takes to children.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm pretty relaxed about a lot of things that other people are really uptight about (ie: I let my toddler go barefoot in public/uneven surfaces, I let my kids play on stairs and if they are physically capable of climbing something, I typically let them go at it, etc, etc). However, I'm a complete fanatic about helmet use and following proper cycling rules.

I also bike, a lot. We have a 6 month old and a 2.5 year old, and we use a Chariot. I started biking with both of them when ds was not quite 5 months old. He's a hefty fella, and has always been strong, but I don't think being big means he's sturdier or anything.

I did move him from the infant sling to the child supporter before we went out biking though. I like the anti-shock properties of the sling, but felt it put him up too high in case of a roll-over. If they rolled (I can't even conceive of how this would happen), he'd be smashed in to the pavement. So, I put him down next to his sister and called it good. They don't wear helmets in there. I actually don't even understand how a child in there is supposed to wear a helmet - they end up with their heads jutting so far forward they are completely ridiculous. I count on the harness plus the metal frame to act as a "helmet". DD does wear a helmet when she's in the wee ride seat in front of me, and I always wear one.

PP, I think your event has already passed, but I hope you went and I hope it was lovely! I would just secure them well, take my time, and follow the rules of the road, as long as you don't feel they're being bounced around too much in there.


----------



## dickybird (Jan 31, 2008)

Please PLEASE have your children wear their helmets while in the trailer! My husband flipped our Chariot Corsaire over with our 3-year-old twins inside, completely upside down. They were both strapped in and wearing their helmets, and were scared but not hurt at all. In re-creating the accident we realized that there is really not that much protection on the sides when it flips and it could have resulted in a nasty head bonk on the pavement. They're not as difficult to flip as you might think.


----------

